# Pompano Cleaning



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Good day in the surf at New Smyrna beach yesterday, 4 real nice pomps, one 17 inch flounder, dozen or so sail cats, 2 smaller whiting, and a sheepshead. Fished from 10:30 to 3:30 Low to High tide. Used store bought frozen shrimp, some squid, and cut bait. Caught flounder on a Black Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow (diver).

I kept the 4 pompano,(very large). However, I didn't do to good of a job cleaning them. They had a ton of meat left on the carcus. Any suggestions on how to clean them.? I usually do not keep anything, so that was the first time filleting pompanoes for me.

Any tips would be a ppreciated!

Thanks


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

invest in a good sharp fillet knife.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

LitzFish26- Welcome to the forum 

I am not the fish cleaner that I should be so I will let those who know what they are talking about answer your question.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Check out this link to another board it should help you brush up on your technic,
and have something left over to enjoy.
http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/noteboards/gowgearchivestemp.cgi?read=53636 

No Pic's but you have the idea Im sure.

Welcome to the Board LitzFish26 
Keep us up to speed on your latest catches.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the advice I think I will just let my buddy who works for a seafood joint clean the fish from now on. He saw the fillets of pompano and the pictures of them and he couldn't believe how much meat I missed. Anyway! Thanks to all who responded. I will keep you posted on New Smyrna and Mosquito Lagoon fishing!

Thanks

Litz


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

They moved the pictures to the photo gallery #1. I wish I could fillet them like the pictures but I really can do a butcher job on them. http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/imagefolio/imageFolio.cgi?direct=Gallery_One


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Benthook,
Thanks for the link it was very helpful. It looks like the person in that series did not take the skin off. I was trying to take the skin off and that was what led to most of my problems. Thank you!!!

Fish On Brother!

Litz


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

What's the consensus on scaling your pomp? If you don't scale 'em, do you need to peel the skin off after its smoked/grilled or are the scales so fine you don't have to worry about it?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

When I grill my Pomp's I leave the skin on and grill them skin down in butter and seasoning. Your making my mouth water .


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Koz,

Thanks for the reply. I leave skin on too, but normally scale the fish before cleaning. Wondering if I'm wasting my time taking those teeny-weeny scales off, cause I'll be eatin' that skin.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Never really tried the skin before but I just may do that next time. Crispy , Crunchy   
The only skin I take off before grilling is Snook. I was told that bit of info from I can't remember but it gives the fish better flavor with out it on .


----------

